# First wooden pen -- beginning attempt.



## watch_art (Apr 1, 2012)

People have been asking for wooden pens.  Here's a start.

About 5 coats of clear on the barrel.  Not nearly done yet, though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Threads at barrel to cap are 9/16" x 28tpi.
Threads from section into barrel are 10mm x 1mm pitch.  Something like 24tpi?




002 by snennewton, on Flickr




001 by snennewton, on Flickr




003 by snennewton, on Flickr




004 by snennewton, on Flickr


----------



## watch_art (Apr 1, 2012)

All done.  


Resized to 94% (was 1000 x 426) - Click image to enlarge
	


005 by snennewton, on Flickr

Resized to 94% (was 1000 x 477) - Click image to enlarge
	


008 by snennewton, on Flickr


----------



## wizard (Apr 1, 2012)

Shawn, Looks great! You are amazing. You pick up concepts at a phenomenal rate and apply them equally as rapidly to make beautiful pieces of art. A true artist and teacher. Kind Regards, Doc


----------



## Stevej72 (Apr 1, 2012)

Shawn, I think you did a great job with this pen!


----------



## bitshird (Apr 1, 2012)

Shawn, fantastic work, nice to see a wood grip, in fact nice to see a sweet looking wood Fountain Pen. What kind of wood? It almost looks like Osage Orange.


----------



## watch_art (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks!

I was told it was black walnut when it was given to me.  My mechanic had one plank of it left from an old desk he was burning in his stove at the shop.  Somebody else suggested white oak.  I have no idea really.  It cuts SUPER easy with my woodchuck pen tool.


----------



## watch_art (Apr 1, 2012)

The rest of the pics.


----------



## watch_art (Apr 1, 2012)

It's 5 7/8" long open, 6 1/2" closed, and 8" with the cap posted on the barrel.  Very very light.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice. It reminds me of some mahogany I have.


----------



## Dustygoose (Apr 2, 2012)

Great work Shawn!


----------



## watch_art (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Old Lar (Apr 10, 2012)

Shawn, that is a beautiful pen and out of wood as well.  I have made one kitless but nothing that I would show in public. 

I am wondering what you used for threading?  Was it acrylic or another plastic?  Where could a person buy whatever you used?  Remember I live in central South Dakota so the internet is probably the only source.  I would like to try some wood kitless.  Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## 76winger (Apr 10, 2012)

Great looking pen!. It's too fine of a grain for Oak I believe, and if it's black walnut, it would have to be the sapwood, which is about that color. The heartwood for walnut is a rich chocolate brown.


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 11, 2012)

Cool, Shawn. But that grain is so coarse, you'll need a filler to get a decent surface. Check the store for some the same color as the wood. Smear it on, sand, and then apply the rest of the finish. By the way, I'm betting it's oak.


----------



## watch_art (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks.

One of my students has this one.  He's been sort of prototype testing it.  I've learned since he's owned it that I need to make the inserts for the cap fill the whole cap.  Ink has dripped into his cap and stained the outside of the cap blue.    He doesn't mind, but a paying customer might.

I'll look for some filler this weekend or so.
CHeers!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 11, 2012)

Rather then use filler if you sand it with a little medium CA then it will fill the pores without looking like a filler and give you a beautiful finish.  Check out Russ Fairfield's website and you will see what I am talking about.  You could coat the inside with a layer of acrylic finish or CA then it would be sealed and no ink would leak out.


----------



## watch_art (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh!  I like that idea better than making a big ole insert.
Thanks!


----------



## Robert111 (Apr 12, 2012)

watch_art said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was told it was black walnut when it was given to me.  My mechanic had one plank of it left from an old desk he was burning in his stove at the shop.  Somebody else suggested white oak.  I have no idea really.  It cuts SUPER easy with my woodchuck pen tool.



Aha! Mike Redburn posted a picture of English walnut and I recognized it as your material immediately. Check it out:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/gift-mr-wright-95305/


----------

